# Need a new cabinet for a basic PC



## rahulbasu (Jan 17, 2014)

I've been using a PC assembled some 7 years ago. Over time, various internal parts have been replaced, including the mobo, processor, ram, PSU & drives. Now its time to change the cabinet as the front audio & USB ports are no longer working, and the power button has become rather sticky.

Mobo is ATX. Use is pretty basic, internet, some photoshop kind of graphics. 

I've been through some of the recent threads about cabinets and have generally found that BitFenix Merc Alpha, Nzxt Source 210 and Coolermaster 310/311 being recommended. However, I'm finding that these are not available online at a reasonable price. I was also hoping for a USB 3.0 port on the front panel.

I'm based out of Goa, so need to look at online options.

Thanks for the advice in advance.
Rahul


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 17, 2014)

you did not mention your exact budget. anyway consider this Buy Online Bitfenix Merc Alpha USB 3.0 Variant ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Black in india


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 17, 2014)

@OP; mention your budget.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 17, 2014)

Corsair 300R Windows Side Panel -4800.


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 17, 2014)

Try this: Cooler Master K281 Plus Cabinet - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 25, 2014)

bavusani said:


> Corsair 300R Windows Side Panel -4800.



you even read OP's usage??

this is not have-money-will-spend..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 27, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> you even read OP's usage??
> 
> this is not have-money-will-spend..



OK. Corsair 200R -2800.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 27, 2014)

bavusani said:


> OK. Corsair 200R -2800.



befenix merc alpha is much better.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 27, 2014)

Merc alpha does the job.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 28, 2014)

@everyoone; let OP mention the budget first.


----------



## rahulbasu (Feb 4, 2014)

Guys, thanks for this. I was looking for something below Rs. 3,000. 

Rahul


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 4, 2014)

rahulbasu said:


> Guys, thanks for this. I was looking for something below Rs. 3,000.
> 
> Rahul



betfenix merc alpha is best for you


----------



## ASHISH65 (Feb 4, 2014)

rahulbasu said:


> Guys, thanks for this. I was looking for something below Rs. 3,000.
> 
> Rahul



Get this Cooler Master N300 Cabinet - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 4, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Get this Cooler Master N300 Cabinet - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal



Looks good.


----------

